# Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II



## elohim (10. Dezember 2010)

*Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

Scythe scheint wieder um die Kühlerkrone mitspielen zu wollen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Mine II hat verfügt über ganze acht 6mm Heatpipes, angeordnet im Twin-Tower Design, und wird anscheinend mit einem 140mm Slipstream Lüfter ausgeliefert. Alternativ kann wohl auch noch ein weiterer Lüfter angebracht werden.
Der Preis wird mit knapp 5000 yen angegeben, was ungefähr 45€ entspricht.



Weitere Bilder:
??: Scythe Japan 2010


----------



## sensitron (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

Interessant, wenn ich mich nicht täusche lassen sich dort Problemlos 3x 140mm Lüfter via ScytheLüfterklemmen befestigen. Also einer mehr als beim Mugen. Obs auch was bringt?  Preis sieht ganz gut aus mit 45€


----------



## kress (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

Also beim Mugen lassen sich 4x120mm Lüfter anbringen. 
Aber die 140mm schaufen dann doch ein wenig mehr Luft durch.
Bin mal auf Tests gespannt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

Von den Heatpipes und Lüftersteckplätzen her ist dieser Kühler richtig gut. 140mm-Lüfter sind die Zukunft.
Weniger gut ist der Kühlerboden, sieht nach blankem Alu aus. Kupfer würde die Wärme besser leiten. Außerdem vertragen Alu-Kühlerboden keine Flüssigmetall-WLP.

Der Mine II dürfte die richtige Wahl für Budget-Gaming-PCs ohne Window Kit sein.
In meinem PC würde er sich aber nicht so gut machen, das vernickelte Hochglanz-Design des Prolimatech Mega Shadow in Kombination mit beleuchteten Lüftern passt einfach besser zum Design meines PCs.


@elohim

Eine Quellenangabe wäre gut. So kann man sich weiter über das Thema informieren und du hast einen Beweis, dass du die News nicht frei erfunden hast.
Oder soll die Bildergalerie mit den japanischen Schriftzeichen eine Quelle sein?
In den User-News wäre so ein Thread glaube ich besser aufgehoben. Kannst ja einen Mod fragen, ob er den Thread verschiebt.


----------



## sensitron (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*



kress schrieb:


> Also beim Mugen lassen sich 4x120mm Lüfter anbringen.
> Aber die 140mm schaufen dann doch ein wenig mehr Luft durch.
> Bin mal auf Tests gespannt.



Ich meinte hier vorallem 3 Lüfter die sinnvollerweise in die selbe richtung Blasen  Klar kann man beim Mugen 4x120mm Lüfter montieren, aber wo is der Sinn?


----------



## kress (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

Ja, ist auch wieder wahr, aber gehen tut es.


----------



## elohim (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> @elohim
> 
> Eine Quellenangabe wäre gut. So kann man sich weiter über das Thema informieren und du hast einen Beweis, dass du die News nicht frei erfunden hast.
> Oder soll die Bildergalerie mit den japanischen Schriftzeichen eine Quelle sein?
> In den User-News wäre so ein Thread glaube ich besser aufgehoben. Kannst ja einen Mod fragen, ob er den Thread verschiebt.



-quellenangabe ist der link unten, die japanische scythe seite, das sollte beweis genug sein
-ist hier gut aufgehoben wenn man mich fragt, wen es stört, der soll es verschieben


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Weniger gut ist der Kühlerboden, sieht nach blankem Alu aus. Kupfer würde die Wärme besser leiten. Außerdem vertragen Alu-Kühlerboden keine Flüssigmetall-WLP.



Ich denke die Bodenplatte wird aus Kupfer sein, halt nur mit Nickellegierung.


BTT: Der Kühler gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Sieht nach guter Kühlleistung 
Mal abwarten was die Testberichte dazu sagen


----------



## terloth (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

Je nach Anordnung der Ramriegel und der anderen Komponenten auf dem Mainboard sieht es aber eher so aus als könnte man aussen maximal noch zwei 120mm Lüfter anbringen. Für den 140mm Lüfter scheint tatsächlich nur in der Mitte Platz zu sein. 
Mal davon abgesehen dass das natürlich "Kritik" auf höchstem Niveau ist, 1x 140mm und 2x 120mm Lüfter dürften für eine brachiale Kühlleistung sorgen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

Sieht nach einem sehr potenten silent kühler aus, ich bin auf tests gespannt


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

45€ für einen Twin-Tower mit 8x6 mm Heatpipes und 140 mm Lüfter. Respekt.


----------



## elohim (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 45€ für einen Twin-Tower mit 8x6 mm Heatpipes und 140 mm Lüfter. Respekt.



jup, echt ne ansage. Scythe ist halt der Preis-Leistungs Budget Kampfpreis-König


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*



IceMaster88 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Bodenplatte wird aus Kupfer sein, halt nur mit Nickellegierung.


Die Nickellegierung meines Mega Shadow glänzt stärker. Kann aber gut sein, dass es am Foto liegt und es in Wahrheit auch Nickel ist.


----------



## elohim (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Nickellegierung meines Mega Shadow glänzt stärker. Kann aber gut sein, dass es am Foto liegt und es in Wahrheit auch Nickel ist.



Scythe poliert die Kühler-Bodenplatten nicht!


----------



## IceMaster88 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

Werden wir ja sehen wenn er hier erscheint 
Weiss einer schon wann der nach Deutschland kommt


----------



## sensitron (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

Ne leider net, aber ich denk ich werd ihn mir kaufen.
am Besten vor weihnachten.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe stellt neuen Twin-Tower Kühler vor: Mine II*

Mhm, würde gern mal Verlgiche seheh =o
Sieht erstmal interessant aus, aber über Leistung und Lautstärke kann man noch nich viel sagen oder?


----------

